# Install Reputation manager on forums ?



## tivo dave (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi

I run a photography forum on VB where we installed Reputation Manager. For a forum such as this I think it would be extremely helpful to see others reputation, plus it's a great way for members to say thankyou to other members who help out, by handing out a few reputation points.

Just a thought.

Cheers Dave


----------

